# Freud FT2200VCE vs FT200E



## r brandt (Jan 31, 2008)

I just bought an FT2200VCE. The price was so good that it was an Automatic Buy! - on the spot.

... but can't find anything about the difference between it and the FT2200E. The user manual pictures a FT2000E on the front, but says that FT2200 is the new model of the FT2000, but no reference to VCE or E!

I searched Freud's web site, but got no hits on FT2200VCE.

Anybody know more?

TIA

robert


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Robert

This may help, but it's a long shot..

http://www.freudtools.com/t-diagrams.aspx


========


----------



## rbrandt (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks bobj3, good idea. I wasn't aware of that Freud site. 

Laugh of the day...??? No FT2200VCE listed here - only info for the FT2200E. When I followed the link, they displayed the parts list for the FT2200VCE!


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Robert,

First, welcome to the group. The FT2200E is the same tool as the FT2000E except for minor cosmetic changes to the housing. The FT2200VCE is exactly the same tool as the FT2000E, we just shortened it for the US market. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## James Clay Hall (Feb 5, 2020)

I am seeking a 1/2" collet for a Freud FT2200VCE plunge router. Clearly, Freud is out of business and there is no support for parts that I know of. If anyone out there has a FT2200VCE that does not work and that has a 1/2" collet on it I will pay you $25.00 for it and pay shipping to my address in Memphis, TN, USA. It has to be 1/2"! I have a 1/4" on the router now. If anyone knows where I can get a 1/2" collet that fits on this router, I would appreciate such information. I ordered one the "BigHorn" collets, but it does not come close to fitting. Unfortunately, it seems that sellers don't want to tell you such important info as the threaded gland nut's size and threading, something that is, of course, crucial to selecting a part on line and knowing whether or not it will fit before ordering. I am returning the "BigHorn" Model 19693 1/2" Router Collet and advise all who would be looking for the same as I am that it will NOT fit a Freud FT2200VCE plunge router. The threading and size of the gland nut is way to small. Thank you. JCH MEMPHIS, TN


----------



## astokes (Jun 16, 2020)

James Clay Hall said:


> I am seeking a 1/2" collet for a Freud FT2200VCE plunge router. Clearly, Freud is out of business and there is no support for parts that I know of. If anyone out there has a FT2200VCE that does not work and that has a 1/2" collet on it I will pay you $25.00 for it and pay shipping to my address in Memphis, TN, USA. It has to be 1/2"! I have a 1/4" on the router now. If anyone knows where I can get a 1/2" collet that fits on this router, I would appreciate such information. I ordered one the "BigHorn" collets, but it does not come close to fitting. Unfortunately, it seems that sellers don't want to tell you such important info as the threaded gland nut's size and threading, something that is, of course, crucial to selecting a part on line and knowing whether or not it will fit before ordering. I am returning the "BigHorn" Model 19693 1/2" Router Collet and advise all who would be looking for the same as I am that it will NOT fit a Freud FT2200VCE plunge router. The threading and size of the gland nut is way to small. Thank you. JCH MEMPHIS, TN


I have an FT2200CVE that needs a part which I can't find. Therefore, I'll part with the whole unit including the collets for US$50. the unit is in great shape but needs a $2 part. I live in British Columbia and the posting will be at your expense. If you're interested text me at (phone number deleted by Moderator)


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, stick around for awhile, not a good idea to post numbers and addresses on the forum,tho. rules,rules, rules.

Boy that sure looks like that King router that is on another post.
https://www.amazon.com/Freud-FT2200EP-4-Horsepower-Variable-Plunge/dp/B000AYTA2K

http://files.kingcanada.com/catalog/products/highresxm/8367.jpg
HErb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome Astokes. The forum owners ask us to not post phone numbers or email addresses for security reasons. They were hacked a few years ago. They can reply on here and if they don't have enough posts to be able to send you a private message I'll step in and help out. The phone number I deleted puts you somewhere between Vancouver and Hope in the Lower Mainland. 

We've seen two things that people were searching for on the 2000E model which is the speed control and a collet. I was going to give my collet away to someone but when I took the nut off to remove it I found a cracked segment on it which is apparently the weakness in them.


----------



## astokes (Jun 16, 2020)

*Ft2200cve*



Cherryville Chuck said:


> Welcome Astokes. The forum owners ask us to not post phone numbers or email addresses for security reasons. They were hacked a few years ago. They can reply on here and if they don't have enough posts to be able to send you a private message I'll step in and help out. The phone number I deleted puts you somewhere between Vancouver and Hope in the Lower Mainland.
> 
> We've seen two things that people were searching for on the 2000E model which is the speed control and a collet. I was going to give my collet away to someone but when I took the nut off to remove it I found a cracked segment on it which is apparently the weakness in them.


Your 1/2" collet is cracked and I'm assuming that the collet nut is fine. I have a perfectly good collet without the nut. I propose, somehow, that you get in touch with James Clay Hall and let him know that he can have his collet ...... free!!! I originally was ready to part with my FT2200CVE because of a $2 part that I couldn't find. As it turned out, after a lot of phone calls I found the exact parts needed and repaired the unit for $27.


----------



## astokes (Jun 16, 2020)

Hello James. Got what you need free. Check Cherryville Chuck's posting below.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

astokes said:


> Your 1/2" collet is cracked and I'm assuming that the collet nut is fine. I have a perfectly good collet without the nut. I propose, somehow, that you get in touch with James Clay Hall and let him know that he can have his collet ...... free!!! I originally was ready to part with my FT2200CVE because of a $2 part that I couldn't find. As it turned out, after a lot of phone calls I found the exact parts needed and repaired the unit for $27.


He said he had a 1/4" one. I thought the nut was the same for both.


----------

